# Help Sex my Patricia



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Apologies for the horrendous photo quality. Apparently my camera does not like to focus and my frog does not like to be photographed. 

The frog is relatively young so it might end up being impossible to determine, but its worth a shot.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Me first! Me first!

My guess is a young female.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Well. I hate to do this...but I might have to agree with Kris.

jOHN


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Two votes for female. 


More opinions?


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

looks female to me to but its kinda hard to tell from those photos


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

How old is it? Looks female, but I've had a male look like that till about 8-9 months, then start to develop obviously male characteristics.

Here's a pretty good article on sexing tincs:

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/blog/2011/10/how-to-visually-sex-dart-frogs/


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

zBrinks said:


> How old is it? Looks female, but I've had a male look like that till about 8-9 months, then start to develop obviously male characteristics.
> 
> Here's a pretty good article on sexing tincs:
> 
> Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs


I think is is actually around that age. Thanks for the link it is actually very useful. I tried using that visual dart sexing tool, but I got myself all confused because I convinced myself to see what I wanted to see lol. I convinced myself it was male and then female and then male and then I just didn't know.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The toepads point to female, but the back points to male. The well defined female back arch seems to develop later in life than toepads, so I'd lean towards female for now.


----------

